# pre-war bike schwinn I believe. I need a little help on it.



## crisscrosss (Jul 2, 2010)

I need some info on a 1933 to 1938 pre war Schwinn bike #J68832 found on the bottom of the crank. this is the shield- mead cycle Co. Crusade Chicago USA.  It has a license plate #1938 FT c.b 57   If anyone  has any info on this bike I would really like to know about this bike. I believe it to be a moto bike, but i dont believe that all the parts are correct. like the sproket is not a skip tooth.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 2, 2010)

can you post pictures please


----------



## crisscrosss (Jul 2, 2010)

here are some more photos. thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 2, 2010)

it is a Schwinn sprocket though,  IDK the vintage.  What size rims???


----------



## crisscrosss (Jul 2, 2010)

when I first looked at it I thought that it was 26 x1 3/4 but on one of the tires it saids 28x1 1/2. also could you tell me if the sprocket gos along with the bike with the other parts. thanks


----------



## JAcycle (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello, 
The chain ring is correct for a Mead.The actual chain should be made by an English company called Brampton". The master ling uses a screw as the pin. Also the earlier Meads did not come w/ a chainguard. Looks like the stem (Goose neck ) and handle bars have been replaced also.Seat is also a replacement although it is nice.Other wise , looks like you have a decent project to start with.


----------



## Rookie (Jul 3, 2010)

Well I'm prob wrong about this but it looks like the chain guard is the same chain guard used on the 1937 Rollfast.

Can someone tell me if Im wrong or right. Because this is my first time!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 3, 2010)

Great bike, I think most of the bike is correct. The seat handlebars and stem look to be from the late 30's to early 40's. The rest of the bike looks to be late 20's to early 30's. You should be able to possibly sell or trade that seat to an Elgin guy. You need a long spring seat from the late 20's or early 30's, then you need a set of cross bar handle bars, motobike style stem and some tires. You could try Memory Lane Classics http://www.memorylane-classics.com/  for the tires and buy used stuff with patina for the rest of the bike then ride it. I think the bike is definatly worth the time. Try this link to see what your bike should look like. http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/bicycle634/2638.htm
Hope this helps, JT


----------



## chitown (Jul 3, 2010)

rustyspoke66 said:


> The seat handlebars and stem look to be from the late 30's to early 40's.




That chain guard and stem would look great on a '35 Monark... (hint, I am looking for both if you want to part with them)

This is where I saw similar chain guard and stem...

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1935-prewar-monark-silver-king-bicycle

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/torrington-art-deco-monark-silvr-king-stem-pre-war

Thanks,


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 3, 2010)

Just an added note on the chainguard. A lot of bikes from that era did not come with chainguards, rear racks, lights and battery tubes. Most of this stuff was considered after the sale accessories.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 3, 2010)

My 1930's Meade(?) Ranger came with a Wright saddle, I believe that would also be correct for yours.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 3, 2010)

One further note........RustySpoke66 is absolutely correct, my Meade was purchased new as you see it, no chainguard, no lights, no batterytube.


----------



## crisscrosss (Jul 4, 2010)

Is there anyone out there that would know how I could look up the old serial numbers no the schwinn bikes? I have a few other old bikes I would like to check on. thanks.


----------



## crisscrosss (Jul 4, 2010)

I would I just want to tell all you guys that has replied to me and helped me out on this bike. (Thank you, Thank you, Thank you). You all have been a great help. Also to (chitown)I dont know if I want to sale the parts but I would trade them for the correct stem and handle bar that would go to my bike. And then I would part with the chain guard and stem.If I find the correct parts befor hand then I would be willing to part with them. please let me know thanks. Also if any of you know of anyboby out there that would trade me a wright saddle set for the one on my bike I would also be willing to do this.    thanks.

     After a closer inspection of my bike, oldriders bike and rustyspoke66 bikes. I believe that I need a long spring seat insted of wright set. if anybody has one to trade or sale please let me know. thanks. I want to thank( RMS37) for pointing this out to me. thanks again.


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 5, 2010)

I would be careful about continuing with the assumption that the bike is Schwinn based, it may be but Mead was more of an assembler than a manufacturer and drew from several sources for the frames, forks and parts that made up their bikes. Clearer pictures of the seat stays between the seat binder and the fender bridge could help identify the frame source but the serial number is more in the nature of a Westfield serial number than a Schwinn number from the period (Schwinn numbers before 1935 did not include letters, the letter J is possibly the year code for Westfield for 1931.)

I agree with Rustyspoke66’s evaluation of what is original and correct on the bike and what is not. The reference photo in the link he provided is a good reference for your bike. The stem on your bike is appropriate for about 1935-1937, the chain guard is from about 1935-36 and the saddle is approx 1940-41. In addition it looks like the paint on your fork doesn’t match the frame. It may be the original fork but if it is not it would explain the lack of integral truss struts that would be more common on a Moto-Bike of the period and as shown in the reference picture.

The bike pictured by Oldrider is definitely a Canadian built bike sold for that market by Mead and is probably CCM based. The Wright’s saddle is typical for the Canadian market but it is very unlikely appropriate for an American bike like yours; again check the reference photo for what an appropriate saddle would look like


----------



## crisscrosss (Jul 5, 2010)

RMS37 said:


> I would be careful about continuing with the assumption that the bike is Schwinn based, it may be but Mead was more of an assembler than a manufacturer and drew from several sources for the frames, forks and parts that made up their bikes. Clearer pictures of the seat stays between the seat binder and the fender bridge could help identify the frame source but the serial number is more in the nature of a Westfield serial number than a Schwinn number from the period (Schwinn numbers before 1935 did not include letters, the letter J is possibly the year code for Westfield for 1931.)
> 
> I agree with Rustyspoke66’s evaluation of what is original and correct on the bike and what is not. The reference photo in the link he provided is a good reference for your bike. The stem on your bike is appropriate for about 1935-1937, the chain guard is from about 1935-36 and the saddle is approx 1940-41. In addition it looks like the paint on your fork doesn’t match the frame. It may be the original fork but if it is not it would explain the lack of integral truss struts that would be more common on a Moto-Bike of the period and as shown in the reference picture.
> 
> The bike pictured by Oldrider is definitely a Canadian built bike sold for that market by Mead and is probably CCM based. The Wright’s saddle is typical for the Canadian market but it is very unlikely appropriate for an American bike like yours; again check the reference photo for what an appropriate saddle would look like




thanks for the heads up on my bike. I was wondering about the two types of seats. and I like the american style seat more than the canadian style seat. I have not ever heard of a westfield. but it has been a lone time since I have collected bikes. then I found this one. I do have another bike that has a neck like the one on this bike and it is a 1935 schwinn I belive. I havent looked at it for quite a while.I also have another bike that I think is a schwinn ranger. It is also around a that age I believe. so I can see where you are comming from especially when it is a got older. I am glad that there are guys like you that is willing to take the time to educate and help me out.Thanks.


----------



## crisscrosss (Jul 5, 2010)

RMS37 said:


> I would be careful about continuing with the assumption that the bike is Schwinn based, it may be but Mead was more of an assembler than a manufacturer and drew from several sources for the frames, forks and parts that made up their bikes. Clearer pictures of the seat stays between the seat binder and the fender bridge could help identify the frame source but the serial number is more in the nature of a Westfield serial number than a Schwinn number from the period (Schwinn numbers before 1935 did not include letters, the letter J is possibly the year code for Westfield for 1931.)
> 
> I agree with Rustyspoke66’s evaluation of what is original and correct on the bike and what is not. The reference photo in the link he provided is a good reference for your bike. The stem on your bike is appropriate for about 1935-1937, the chain guard is from about 1935-36 and the saddle is approx 1940-41. In addition it looks like the paint on your fork doesn’t match the frame. It may be the original fork but if it is not it would explain the lack of integral truss struts that would be more common on a Moto-Bike of the period and as shown in the reference picture.
> 
> The bike pictured by Oldrider is definitely a Canadian built bike sold for that market by Mead and is probably CCM based. The Wright’s saddle is typical for the Canadian market but it is very unlikely appropriate for an American bike like yours; again check the reference photo for what an appropriate saddle would look like




After a closer inspection of my bike, oldriders bike and rustyspoke66 bikes. I believe that I need a long spring seat insted of wright set. if anybody has one to trade or sale please let me know. thanks. I want to thank( RMS37) for pointing this out to me. thanks again.


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 5, 2010)

Westfield Manufacturing is the name of the company (at that time) that most people think of as Columbia. They produced Columbia bikes and similar bicycles under many other badges and for many different retailers and distributors including Mead and Sears. The reason I mentioned the seat stay area is that this is one of the areas that can sometimes help differentiate Moto frame manufacturers. Typically Schwinn moto frames have pinched seat stays while Westfield frames do not.

The stem is a Torrington stem and was used by many different manufacturers so it is not helpful for identifying a manufacturer and is later than Mead.


----------

